# CYCLONE COASTER 18th Annual FREE Swapmeet & Sunday Ride - May 7th 2017



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2017)

*


 

Our thanks again goes out to our friend Chris Reece - Owner of the World Famous PIKE Bar & Restaurant & the former drummer of this little band called Social Distortion - if you ever wondered why the Social D skeleton smoking & the martini glass was on the CYCLONE COASTER swapmeet flyer - well it's in honor of Chris - who opens the PIKE doors & has his staff there early @ 7:00am for EVERY CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet since day 1 to provide us with great food - the KILLER breakfast burritos - full bar & yes the use of his back parking lot - Can't thank you enough Chris 

SWAPMEET RULES -- PLEASE keep the noise down & ARRIVE NO EARLIER than 6:00am to set-up your FREE swap spot - If you are traveling from a far - camp out a few blocks away & roll out to set up closer to daylight that's all & keep it down - We have to respect the Pike & their neighbors to continue to have our CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEETS here & ABSOLUTELY NO PARKING in the PIKE parking lot - Chris WILL TOW - no F****ing around 

JUST REMEMBER the FREE swap starts @ 7:00am & NOW ENDS by 10:00am - THIS IS REQUESTED FROM THE PIKE's OWNER CHRIS who wants the parking lot cleared out by 10:00 am for his regulars that start rolling in

AGAIN - the CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeets START @ 7:00am - BUT - PLEASE ARRIVE NO EARLIER than 6:00am to set-up your FREE swap spot & park your car off site in the surrounding neighborhood - 

Many killer rare parts as well as complete bicycles exchanged hands as they do at everyone of these CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEETS here @ the PIKE - Thanks to my fellow bicycle enthusiast & fellow riders @ PIKE BAR & RESTAURANT home of the FREE CYCLONE COASTER SWAPMEET since day one

The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride will be held AFTER the FREE Swapmeet from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11am - 1/2 hour later due to the swapmeet - THE THEME this month will be MONARK MAY with your themed ride organizer this month fordmike here on the Cabe - It has also been suggested to ride your Cycletrucks - since it is the perfect swapmeet bicycle to carry all your goodies in - Ride one theme or the other - or if you have both & can't decide - SIMPLE - bring a friend "along for the ride" literally 

A GREAT DAY ALWAYS - Pop a reminder on your hand held device of choice NOW for the CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET - So you are sure not to miss it THIS TIME - Thanks again to everyone that makes CYCLONE COASTER a part of their Sunday - Ride Vintage*


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 4, 2017)

I'll be there for sure.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 4, 2017)

norcal will be in the house.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 4, 2017)

Me too! I'll have a full load of Monarks to ride, but will haul some bikes & parts if presold. Thanks for hosting this great swap Frank!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2017)

I just bumped my small stuff thread. I'll only bring stuff if pre-sold. let me know.
I'll also make better deals for local guys.


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 12, 2017)

Who is the guy that usually sells reproduction adhesive decals at this swap. Vinyl not water transfer.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm getting some stuff together while sorting through my storage - Not sure who sells the vinyl repop sticker - I've never seen him there


----------



## Dope54 (Apr 19, 2017)

ill be there with the monarks


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Does anyone bring vintage English 3 speed bike parts to sell?


----------



## John (Apr 27, 2017)

Roadmaster for $250.00 delivered to swap Has new blue Royal Chains but postwar wheel set


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 29, 2017)

What a deal on that roadmaster from john!


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 1, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *View attachment 446136
> 
> Our thanks again goes out to our friend Chris Reece - Owner of the World Famous PIKE Bar & Restaurant & the former drummer of this little band called Social Distortion - if you ever wondered why the Social D skeleton smoking & the martini glass was on the CYCLONE COASTER swapmeet flyer - well it's in honor of Chris - who opens the PIKE doors & has his staff there early @ 7:00am for EVERY CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet since day 1 to provide us with great food - the KILLER breakfast burritos - full bar & yes the use of his back parking lot - Can't thank you enough Chris
> 
> ...



Love Social Distortion, great band!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2017)

Don't forget to ride your favorite Monark built bike!!!


----------



## jacob9795 (May 2, 2017)

Is anyone interested in a 1940-41 complete Girls Hawthorne Comet? It's a rusty project but a good start. No original paint left, it will need to be restored. The original tank is too rusted but I have a replacement. The rim whoops are severely pitted but I have rechromed original dropcenters complete with spokes/nipples. If no interest, I won't bring it with me this Sunday. Please send a PM of any interest to me please.

More info and pics here

Thanks,
-JG


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Is anyone interested in a 1940-41 complete Girls Hawthorne Comet? It's a rusty project but a good start. No original paint left, it will need to be restored. The original tank is too rusted but I have a replacement. The rim whoops are severely pitted but I have rechromed original dropcenters complete with spokes/nipples. If no interest, I won't bring it with me this Sunday. Please send a PM of any interest to me please.
> -JG



Post up some pics


----------



## jacob9795 (May 3, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Is anyone interested in a 1940-41 complete Girls Hawthorne Comet? It's a rusty project but a good start. No original paint left, it will need to be restored. The original tank is too rusted but I have a replacement. The rim whoops are severely pitted but I have rechromed original dropcenters complete with spokes/nipples. If no interest, I won't bring it with me this Sunday. Please send a PM of any interest to me please.
> 
> More info and pics here
> 
> ...



Why can't I edit my original post anymore?
"whoops"  to *hoops. Asking $200 OBO for the Hawthorne. 

-JG


----------



## bairdco (May 4, 2017)

Might go to this one, but, question. 

Do we park and carry stuff in to sell, or pull in and unload?


----------



## Robertriley (May 4, 2017)

get there super early, dump and then park.  You may have to walk a few blocks after you park.


----------



## bairdco (May 4, 2017)

Right on, thanks.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 5, 2017)

Yes - just drop parts off - cover them with a "keep people honest" blanket - park nearby - come back & set up - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 5, 2017)

I was thinking of coming down....but i f I wake up at 3 am and it's raining......LA driving is bad enough on a dry road.....2.5 hrs vs my sanity?


----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I was thinking of coming down....but i f I wake up at 3 am and it's raining......LA driving is bad enough on a dry road.....2.5 hrs vs my sanity?



For sure don't come if you're still sane...


----------



## slick (May 6, 2017)

We just might be a little early for the swap.......cheers! Lunch time. The 6 hour drive left us dehydrated.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 6, 2017)

slick said:


> We just might be a little early for the swap.......cheers! Lunch time. The 6 hour drive left us dehydrated. View attachment 462418 View attachment 462419



Have one for me, and take some pictures of the swap if you can!


----------



## None (May 7, 2017)




----------



## None (May 7, 2017)




----------



## buickmike (May 7, 2017)

Show the tanks miss!


----------



## Cabedweller (May 7, 2017)

Monark refueling station


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2017)

Good times! Can't wait for the next one


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 7, 2017)

Great pictures Man!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 7, 2017)

Great day today - not a huge turn out due to the impending rain that never came. But some great parts changing hands.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 7, 2017)

A few more


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 7, 2017)

And a few more


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 7, 2017)

And more


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 7, 2017)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 462855 View attachment 462856 View attachment 462857 View attachment 462858 View attachment 462859



Thanks for posting !


----------



## zephyrblau (May 7, 2017)

anybody know who belongs to this ?


----------



## Bajaway (May 7, 2017)

Does anybody know who had the black tub with parts thanks ?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 7, 2017)

@Rust_Trader


----------



## Robertriley (May 7, 2017)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 462869 View attachment 462870 View attachment 462871



911 emergency, there is a handsome guy wearing the Indian sweater in the first photo. Oh wait, cancel that.  It's just me.

Sorry, I couldn't help myself and it's my daughters fault.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 7, 2017)

Goodtimes today, only got a few snaps tho


----------



## Robertriley (May 7, 2017)

Does anyone have the info for the guy that was selling the long grips?  I meant to go back and pick them up and forgot about it until I got home.  Please Pm me


----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2017)

Slick, Fordmike, Ribertriley, Cwcman.
Larmo.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 8, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Slick, Fordmike, Ribertriley, Cwcman.
> Larmo.
> View attachment 463560



California Cartel was in full force...Looked like some cool stuff showed up...


----------



## bairdco (May 8, 2017)

zephyrblau said:


> anybody know who belongs to this ?
> 
> View attachment 463309




That's my junk. I mean, valuable items. All rare, barn finds. So rare and unique, I still have almost all of it.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 8, 2017)

The Royal Chain Guy Showed up like the Ice Cream Man! up to 5 sets of those now.I wish hed make some Schwinn studded balloons next.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (May 8, 2017)

Vic and I with the 55 Coupe De Villain and the 36 Silver King.







Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (May 8, 2017)

I had a great time at the swap thanks to the pike,frank & benard see every one in the fall
JIM  [emoji106][emoji631]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (May 8, 2017)

Had an absolute blast at the swap. Brought down 5 bikes, 3 sold and our 2 riders....brought back 5 1/2 bikes. Bad bad bad. Lol.

 Thanks to Frank for showing us a great time all weekend and for throwing the swap, unfortunately I didn't get a chance to chat with everyone I usually do. 

Here's the only photo I took all weekend.


----------



## island schwinn (May 8, 2017)

slick said:


> Had an absolute blast at the swap. Brought down 5 bikes, 3 sold and our 2 riders....brought back 5 1/2 bikes. Bad bad bad. Lol.
> 
> Thanks to Frank for showing us a great time all weekend and for throwing the swap, unfortunately I didn't get a chance to chat with everyone I usually do.
> 
> Here's the only photo I took all weekend. View attachment 463596



I came back with less than I brought.delivered a few bikes,but only came back with two.had a blast with the crew.


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 10, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Slick, Fordmike, Ribertriley, Cwcman.
> Larmo.
> View attachment 463560




Didn't get too many photos, but had a great time once again! :-D
Thank you


----------

